# Cough drops?



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Couldn't find anything on this, so here goes.

One of my rats, Kairos has a new bizarre fondness for cough drops. He escaped the cage when I left the bottom door open and he found one that was under my desk and he ate it before I could do anything. Now, if I have one near him he go nuts for them. Wasnt sure if it was harmful to him, so I haven't been giving any to him on purpose, but he tries to pry open my mouth to take mine if I have one.

Anyone know if they are harmless/safe, or is it just something I should avoid letting him get near?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you know if they have alcohol in them? If so, they're not the best (think drowsiness in humans being compacted into a little rat)


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Even if they dont have alcohol in them they are often full of sugar etc which isnt good for rats in large amounts (and a whole cough drop is very large to a rat). I would make sure he doesnt get hold of them, at the end of the day they are medicine and he doesnt need them. I'd avoid letting him near them in the future.

Theres pleanty of other tasty but healthier treats that i'm sure he will love.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

No alcohol. Of course I wouldn't give it to him intentionally - I don't think I'd ever give a rat something so hard that wasn't a nut. I just wondered if it could have an ill-effects. But it doesn't seem to be, so we're in the clear. 

Kairos is my funky boy - if he manages to escape on the floor he almost always will find something to try and hide from me in his mouth to take back in the cage.


----------

